# OMG I've put in the whole tube of thermal paste and it all squished onto the sockers



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

:Q:confused;

Please help, I found out too late that I've put into much thermal paste on the cpu and it has all leaked underneath. The components are spanking new. Does that mean it's all gone? When I turned on the power, the led light was on, but there was a non stop beeping sound which I take it is that my CPU is too hot or something. I had in on for seconds - but several times before googling to find out what was wrong. When I lifted the cpu, the thermal paste was still wet and gooey. What's more I used the whole tube. I was so looking to see how my fantastic config would roar (64 x 2, 6000 with SATAII RAid 0+1). Now I am stuck with OMG what have I done now. I could even smell a slight something. Help help.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 15, 2007)

New components always have a slight smell, so as long as it doesn't smell like burning, you're fine.
If something comes up on-screen, then get into the BIOS menu and check out the temps.
One whole tube of paste is WAY too much, but as long as it's not conductive (like Arctic Silver 5) you should be alright.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

A whole tube!?

You need to clean all that up as good as you can, probably with isopropyl alcohol, at least 90%. It's beeping and shutting down because it's overheating. All that thermal grease is completely hindering heat transfer.

Next time, use a small dab of thermal grease, preferably Arctic Silver 5 or Ceramique. There are others. Try not to use the grease that comes stock.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jun 15, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Next time, use a *small dab* of thermal grease, preferably Arctic Silver 5 or Ceramique.



Small dab = the size of a BB or an uncooked grain of rice.  Less is more in this situation!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

I usually spread an even smaller amount on the heatsink and wipe off excess. Then I dab the CPU IHS and install the heatsink. With the heatsink pressing on the grease, and the CPU generating heat, the grease will even out.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 15, 2007)

I can't imagine the degree of the overspillage, maybe you could take a photo and attach? 
You could try cleaning using the following 'tools':

--90% Purity Isopropyl Alcohol
--Coffee Filter: A great lint-free wipe that will not disintegrate and leave strands of material everywhere. 
--Q-Tips: It has a tendency to leave small strands but they can easily be wiped off with the Coffee Filter 

Never use any oil or petroleum based cleaners (WD-40, citrus oil based cleaners and many automotive degreasers) on the base of a heatsink. The oil, which is engineered to not evaporate, will fill in the microscopic pits in the metal and significantly reduce effectiveness of your current thermal paste application and all pastes applied subsequently. 
Toilet Paper is not a lint-free wipe. Toilet paper will disintegrate and leave strands of itself all over your CPU. Bad Idea.

Good luck... hopefully someone might come up with a better idea than mine? I'm sorry for you.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 15, 2007)

Coffee Filter...Just learned something Thank you.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

I do want a picture now. Before and after, please!


----------



## mitchy24 (Jun 15, 2007)

i wanna see pics lol, I cant understand why you done that , after spending so much money on new components, why didnt you read up on how to install thermal compound...you only need the tiny amount.I just hope you havnt shorted anything out, because some compound is conductive, just hope for your sake it hasnt...


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

*I used AK 455*

It didnt seem so smell like it's burning and there's no smoke coming out!!! (Though previously in another occasion with a different set up the smoke oozed out like a b grade sci fi movie... but I've digressed). Anyway I used AK 455 and the whole stuff is all over the socket underneath the cpu. I mean it's inside the holes of the socket/ capacitator? Is that possible to clean it out?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

Do the best you can to clean it up. Unfortunately, I think you've voided warranties with the thermal grease. You _could_ try to call the retailer or manufacturer and try to find some sympathy, but I don't think they'll replace or refund now.

Didn't the grease have directions on it?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 15, 2007)

World Citizen said:


> It didnt seem so smell like it's burning and there's no smoke coming out!!! (Though previously in another occasion with a different set up the smoke oozed out like a b grade sci fi movie... but I've digressed). Anyway I used AK 455 and the whole stuff is all over the socket underneath the cpu. I mean it's inside the holes of the socket/ capacitator? Is that possible to clean it out?



Take the battery out of the motherboard and stick it in the dishwasher. Run it untill it's clean (Do not use sope).

Let it dry out on a table or something for a week before you try and use it again.


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

I know I am a bit of doke for doing that, must admit I am not a born geek and instead had to learn through time consuming and painful, if not also costly, lessons. Anyway, working on the photos now.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 15, 2007)

Not a born geek eh? I would think after spending all that money on something you would at least read the instructions on how to properly assemble it!!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

A battery in the dishwasher!? I didn't know they made batteries water-tight.

I didn't know the CMOS battery was affected. Is it right next to the socket?

I really want a pic.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 15, 2007)

Haha I see your point Neptune. I think he means put the mobo in the washer lol


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

Hmmm, as for the instructions, yes it says a thin layer... but... hmmm lets face it, I cant offer a smart answer, if I could I wouldnt be drowning in all these mayonnaise and calling for help!


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh please lets get pass the flatulation, ya dah, I know I know - I am a left brainer and really would not messed with these computers stuff if people just stayed in the age where one just painted with real paint, rather than this thermal stuff. anyway, must work on the photos - please i know it would be a horror show, but do refrain from your well meaning duh duh duh.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 15, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> A battery in the dishwasher!? I didn't know they made batteries water-tight.
> 
> I didn't know the CMOS battery was affected. Is it right next to the socket?
> 
> I really want a pic.


You have to take the battery out of the motherboard before washing it with water, becaue it gives off a small charge.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

World Citizen said:


> but do refrain from your well meaning duh duh duh.



Huh?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> You have to take the battery out of the motherboard before washing it with water, becaue it gives off a small charge.



Wait, wait, wait. Wash a motherboard in a dishwasher!?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 15, 2007)

the dishwasher thing works, just make sure you dont use soap, remove the batter and let it dry a long long time .. when the open surfaces are dry it does not mean that there is no water left under the chipset or in teh cpu socket. 

if you can, rinse with distilled water after taking it out of the dishwasher to remove any residue from minerals in your tap water (this is purely cosmetic)


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

Wouldn't it be safer to "wash" it in Isopropyl?

If you have the balls to put your motherboard in your dishwasher and actually run it, let the board dry for like...a week.


----------



## mitchy24 (Jun 15, 2007)

he means the m/b guys, not a bad idea actually, hes got nothing to lose, as i cant see him getting a refund..As long as its dry it might work, but i think hes fried something, no matter how many seconds he had it turned on...I know its wrong but i cant help laughing, if that was me, i would shoot myself....lol


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

Reminds me of my idea to have a 'demerit' button next to Thanks.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 15, 2007)

Water can only kill components if there's power going through them, so I don't see why this can't work.
More ballsy than washing in isopropyl alcohol, but possibly more effective than washing by hand.
I'd recommend washing with distilled water afterward. Probably best, so you can make sure nothing harmful is left behind.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 15, 2007)

World Citizen said:


> :Q:confused;
> 
> Please help, I found out too late that I've put into much thermal paste on the cpu and it has all leaked underneath. The components are spanking new. Does that mean it's all gone? When I turned on the power, the led light was on, but there was a non stop beeping sound which I take it is that my CPU is too hot or something. I had in on for seconds - but several times before googling to find out what was wrong. When I lifted the cpu, the thermal paste was still wet and gooey. What's more I used the whole tube. I was so looking to see how my fantastic config would roar (64 x 2, 6000 with SATAII RAid 0+1). Now I am stuck with OMG what have I done now. I could even smell a slight something. Help help.



Did you really use a whole tube of thermal paste?  Why didnt you look on the internet for a guide on how much to use, or better still come on here and ask?

I cant offer any other cleaning tips (the guys on here have already told you what to do) but I hope you do get it all cleaned off and your parts arent f*cked!

If they are dead, just give them a good clean and try to blag an RMA


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 15, 2007)

This'd be a winner in this thread - http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15303


And I'm hesitating re-seating my zalman (cpu idles 10 degrees above ambient) for fear that I might make it worse...


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> And I'm hesitating re-seating my zalman (cpu idles 10 degrees above ambient) for fear that I might make it worse...



Okay?


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 15, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Okay?


 Okay what? The temperature?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> Okay what? The temperature?



Okay, as in, why are you posting about your heatsink?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 15, 2007)

another idea is to use your showerhead and point it at the thermal paste to flush it away. this is untested, if you try it let us know of your results


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 15, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Okay, as in, why are you posting about your heatsink?



Oh it was just a way of 'courage' comparison - I've been reading for days on correct methods on how to remove, clean, apply tm and install heatsinks and am still hesitating for fear I might miss out something and make things worse. And then this poor guy confidently did it all obviously without reading any instructions...


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

Quite easy. Remove it, clean with Isopropyl and something lint-free, spread a very little amount of thermal grease, scrape off excess. Put a small bead on the CPU IHS, install heatsink, good to go.

I suppose it depends on the heatsink, but generally there isn't much to mess up other than using too much thermal compound.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 15, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> another idea is to use your showerhead and point it at the thermal paste to flush it away. this is untested, if you try it let us know of your results



LOL W1zzard is looking for a guinea pig


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

Assuming he has a detachable shower head.


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

*gooey horror show*


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

Pics! Yay!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, they could be bigger.


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

let me try again with the pics


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 15, 2007)

World Citizen said:


>



If you save them as a jpg or jpeg file you can post much larger photos. Copy original photos in Paint then 'save as' jpg.... Resize using stretch/skew if you can't upload them.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 15, 2007)

World Citizen said:


>



For some reason, the words OMFG spring to mind!


----------



## keakar (Jun 15, 2007)

all a dishwasher does is use hot water under pressure to blast off contaminents. it works just as good in the sink with the sprayer and hot water with less drying time needed after.

have any of you dishwasher fans thought to read whats in thermal paste? they have very unhealthy ingredients in them, you dont want even the residue to be getting on your dishes.

not a food item for sure and you risk transfering chemical residue to your dishes.

anyone trying the dishwasher method should run the dishwasher empty after to FLUSH any residue away for safety.


----------



## keakar (Jun 15, 2007)

World Citizen said:


>



use vacum cleaner to suck as much off of the mobo as you can, but to be honest it may be beyond help if it is under the socket.

the cpu is cleanable but will take time and patience. start with good electrical parts cleaner to blast it clean, then be very gentle not to damage pins while cleaning the surface with iso alcohol.

once you cleaned the mobo as best you can then blast out the socket with the electrical cleaner and hope for the best when you turn it on. i would pop the cpu in and lock it then take it out again a few times to see if any pins get dirty from leftover paste. once you are sure its all clean then it is ready to go.


----------



## Dano 00TA (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, this is a "do at your own risk" solution When I pulled a mb/cpu out of my Vapochill of course the socket was filled with paste and all I did was clean it with a can of carburator cleaner. Used the little tube that comes with it and blasted all the grease from the socket, then I dried it with compressed air, and let it sit for a couple hours. Worked fine for me.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 15, 2007)

That's that white silicone based thermal paste isn't it? Hell, you could probably wipe the thing down and it might still work without rinsing. I don't think that stock stuff is conductive or capacitive(someone correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

Here they - as for the demerit, only if I get a trophy the size of my mistake. as for shooting myself - here's the wisdom for the day, death is a certainty, you may as well go laughing (that is only after shooting yourself).


----------



## keakar (Jun 15, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Wouldn't it be safer to "wash" it in Isopropyl?
> 
> If you have the balls to put your motherboard in your dishwasher and actually run it, let the board dry for like...a week.



isopropyl will dissolve the film coating of printed circuit boards, a quick application will leave them tacky but to do more will dissolve it. only use it for cpu or heatsinks.


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

tah tah tah


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 15, 2007)

If it's silicon based at least you won't have shorted the CPU... if it's a conductive paste and you've turned on your PC, well good luck!


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> A battery in the dishwasher!? I didn't know they made batteries water-tight.
> 
> I didn't know the CMOS battery was affected. Is it right next to the socket?
> 
> I really want a pic.



No - is that silver lining?


----------



## technicks (Jun 15, 2007)

LMFAO. @ this thread. 
Sorry m8 but it's just so funny.


----------



## technicks (Jun 15, 2007)

Get your vacuum cleaner and set it at low, try to suck out the thermal paste.
That's for the socket. Just what the rest says get some alcohol.


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Did you really use a whole tube of thermal paste?  Why didnt you look on the internet for a guide on how much to use, or better still come on here and ask?
> 
> I cant offer any other cleaning tips (the guys on here have already told you what to do) but I hope you do get it all cleaned off and your parts arent f*cked!
> 
> If they are dead, just give them a good clean and try to blag an RMA



Need I say more man, just give me that demerit trophy - i might trade it in for a mobo. but what about the cpu - is that recuseable?


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> I do want a picture now. Before and after, please!



is there life after death?


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Huh?




i mean this well meaning  dork i know that iam, just me the miracle cure.


----------



## mandelore (Jun 15, 2007)

well.. guess its better than sum dude who put the processor badge on his cpu then applied the headsink...

hope u get it sorted mate, if all else fails, try washing the board, maybe a water jet can clean it all out, just remember water is electronics friendly as long as no power is on it  just dry it out for a few days after, or put in boiler room/cupboard


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

Whatever you use, if 'jet' is in the name of it, make sure it's on a low setting.

Your board is more operational with the paste than with missing capacitors.


----------



## mandelore (Jun 15, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Whatever you use, if 'jet' is in the name of it, make sure it's on a low setting.
> 
> Your board is more operational with the paste than with missing capacitors.



lol i didnt mean a bleedin  turbo jet or summit 

just a small hose with ur finger at the end to cause a low speed jet of water to clean it out


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Assuming he has a detachable shower head.



come now guys, you all feel good dont you? just stop the fire power and give me the real macoy - thought a forum is for helping folks, not to kick them in the teeth - yes i've made all your day,  now again you all high and mighty just deliver the divine miracle cure.  On my knees I beg thou...


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

World Citizen said:


> come now guys, you all feel good dont you? just stop the fire power and give me the real macoy - thought a forum is for helping folks, not to kick them in the teeth - yes i've made all your day,  now again you all high and mighty just deliver the divine miracle cure.  On my knees I beg thou...



What? I wasn't making fun. I don't have a detachable shower head.

We've given you lots of information. We're waiting for you to try it.


----------



## mandelore (Jun 15, 2007)

umm, world, we aint kidden when talking about using water and washing etc... i do that with my processors and other cards if needed


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

You're also supposed to put your toothbrush in the dishwasher from time to time.

Or your keyboard after removing the electronics. I took apart my MX700 keyboard, but I didn't put it in the dishwasher. Washed it all by hand.


----------



## Kammster (Jun 15, 2007)

Knitting thread (dipped in rubbing alcohal) for the pins,
q-tips or pin with cotton (little rubbing alcohol)for the sockets?


rubbing alcohol dissloves everthing but evaporates quickly.


----------



## mandelore (Jun 15, 2007)

you could always try a solvent, then vaccum/absorb and wipe the loosened/dissolved thermal paste


----------



## Casheti (Jun 15, 2007)

A WHOLE TUBE!?!?!?!

Funny..


----------



## mandelore (Jun 15, 2007)

actually, even tho ive washed my mobos ect loads of times, you reckon they would survive a rinse cycle in a dishwasher?

well i dont see why not, the temperatures are not high enuff to pose problems, you could clean ur whole setup in the dishwasher, well minus psu's etc


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

I'd be afraid of my dishwasher's jets being too powerful. Definitely run it on gentle or something, and put it on the top rack.

But really, as long as you wait until it's absolutely dry to install it and power it on, I don't see any problem.


----------



## mandelore (Jun 15, 2007)

actually the jets are not that fast, depending on the way the water is sprayed, coz ive worked with see-thru front washers and  it looks like they dont go all that fast. still.. there still the matter of taking the risk..


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone remember Bikr692002? lol


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

No. Do share?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 15, 2007)

what would really be nice for you is, after you rinse in the dishwasher, and then rerinse with DI (distilled, potable water) water...is to have a hot blowing oven to dry the parts. When I worked at TTL, we used alot of water soluble flux on honeywell boards. They had to be rinsed (washed) in a washer with higher pressure water jets (and yes they had buttons, switches, caps, heatsinks, transistors, resistors, etc) and then after that, they would go to the end of the wash machine and high powered heat (well it was blowing hard and fast, temps were around 100F I believe) was used to dry the stuff off. Boards usually worked fine and tested fine. WE even would test them right after the wash (after depaneling them from the sheet). Put it in an electronics tester and power it up. Quite a remarkable thing really.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 15, 2007)

mandelore said:


> well.. guess its better than sum dude who put the processor badge on his cpu then applied the headsink...



Is that a true story? LMAO if it is, im sorry for your fuck up mate, lets face it though someone has to do it and im sure you wont be the last


----------



## mandelore (Jun 15, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Is that a true story? LMAO if it is, im sorry for your fuck up mate, lets face it though someone has to do it and im sure you wont be the last



lol yeah, i seen it one a thread once, cant remember which it was, but it was rather amusing


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2007)

Just some advice...  Never guess at anything when it comes to your pocketbook or posessions.  Do research, follow instructions, ask questions, and these problems wouldn't exist.  Now to fix your problem, I would suggest a lot of alcohol and compressed air.  There is stuff called electronics spray cleaner that evaporates instantly.  Start off with that and blast off as much of the old paste as possible, then go to alcohol, cotton swabs and compressed air.  Just clean it up using products that are safe to do so.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

Also, get another tube and don't use it all next time.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 15, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> No. Do share?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11596
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11922


He put a mobo in a dishwasher too(prolly installed it wet too). He fried a lot of hardware, cut up CPU's, acted retarded, etc. 

A bit off topic, but the guy was funny.


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

Dano 00TA said:


> Well, this is a "do at your own risk" solution When I pulled a mb/cpu out of my Vapochill of course the socket was filled with paste and all I did was clean it with a can of carburator cleaner. Used the little tube that comes with it and blasted all the grease from the socket, then I dried it with compressed air, and let it sit for a couple hours. Worked fine for me.



is it possible to blast the grease, i mean mine is very gooey. and do you need to remove the socket for the mobo?


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> That's that white silicone based thermal paste isn't it? Hell, you could probably wipe the thing down and it might still work without rinsing. I don't think that stock stuff is conductive or capacitive(someone correct me if I'm wrong).



it's silver oxide 10%


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

technicks said:


> Get your vacuum cleaner and set it at low, try to suck out the thermal paste.
> That's for the socket. Just what the rest says get some alcohol.



if it's gooey can you suck it out? - that's for the cpu right? As for the socket - alcohol or dishwater? Or compressed air? which order if one.


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> what would really be nice for you is, after you rinse in the dishwasher, and then rerinse with DI (distilled, potable water) water...is to have a hot blowing oven to dry the parts. When I worked at TTL, we used alot of water soluble flux on honeywell boards. They had to be rinsed (washed) in a washer with higher pressure water jets (and yes they had buttons, switches, caps, heatsinks, transistors, resistors, etc) and then after that, they would go to the end of the wash machine and high powered heat (well it was blowing hard and fast, temps were around 100F I believe) was used to dry the stuff off. Boards usually worked fine and tested fine. WE even would test them right after the wash (after depaneling them from the sheet). Put it in an electronics tester and power it up. Quite a remarkable thing really.



blowing oven - you mean like a real cooking oven? what about a hair dryer? if it's from the dishwasher - mine is an eco one so no dryer.


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

technicks said:


> Get your vacuum cleaner and set it at low, try to suck out the thermal paste.
> That's for the socket. Just what the rest says get some alcohol.



i read somewhere that vacuuming could zap the mobo circuitry - wouldnt it be too powerful?


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 15, 2007)

World Citizen said:


> it's silver oxide 10%



I guess you're lucky if that can be said:

What brand is it? I searched a bit and found most 10% silver oxide (ex Xilence Silver Tim Thermal Paste ) are not electrically conductive. That'd mean that your mobo and cpu might work if they are carefully cleaned, and they're not shorted.

I'd be using alcohol, compressed air and lots of elbow grease in picking and wiping.

Btw the others aren't kidding when they tell you to use water. Personally I'd leave it as a last resort (unless I'd already have washed it with tears!) , but water won't spoil components provided that it's left to dry out completely. Left a little humid and water being a good conductor you'd have a very good short...

It's not the first time there were water-cooling accidents and the pc still worked if left to dry. If you do decide to use water, rinse with distilled water when you're ready. That way you'd remove any mineral sediments from the original water used.

One last piece of advice - set to work. Quickly. The longer you stare at that cpu and mobo the harder it'd be to remove.


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

*Plan of Action*



Black Panther said:


> I guess you're lucky if that can be said:
> 
> What brand is it? I searched a bit and found most 10% silver oxide (ex Xilence Silver Tim Thermal Paste ) are not electrically conductive. That'd mean that your mobo and cpu might work if they are carefully cleaned, and they're not shorted.
> 
> ...





So let me get this one ?RIGHT?

1. CPU: electronic compressed air to blast off the mayo.
2. CPU: coffee paper with alcohol to dab in between the pins to remove residue.
3. Mobo socket: vacuum (sure that is really okay?) the mayo.
4. Mobo: compress air to blass off again
5. Mobo: dab tiny alcohol to make sure not to melt the printed circuitry? and leave to dry.
6. test.
7. if not, try for Mobo, put in dishwisher. rinse with distilled water. dry with hair dryer?

Is this a good plan of action, as a sort of combined wisdom?


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> I guess you're lucky if that can be said:
> 
> What brand is it? I searched a bit and found most 10% silver oxide (ex Xilence Silver Tim Thermal Paste ) are not electrically conductive. That'd mean that your mobo and cpu might work if they are carefully cleaned, and they're not shorted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 15, 2007)

Lol, if anyone thinks this thread is funny check out

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=33041

Makes using too much thermal paste like this a very minor mistake


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 15, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> I guess you're lucky if that can be said:
> 
> What brand is it? I searched a bit and found most 10% silver oxide (ex Xilence Silver Tim Thermal Paste ) are not electrically conductive. That'd mean that your mobo and cpu might work if they are carefully cleaned, and they're not shorted.
> 
> ...




Just used the air compressor on the cpu - way too gooey as i suspected, it even speed it further out to other pins. as for the rest, must get the ingredients tomorrow. berlin time.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 15, 2007)

World Citizen said:


> Thermal Conductivity: >8.5W/m-k
> Thermal Resistance: <0.04ºC-In2/W
> *10% Silver Oxide Compounds*
> Net Weight: 1.5g



Silver is a conductor... I think your CPU will probably be dead, not sure about your motherboard. I'd guess the best thing you can do it clean the CPU under a tap and let it dry thoroughly, and do the dishwasher thing with the motherboard.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2007)

Here is a pic of the stuff I was talking about:





I hope you can find it in Germany somewhere!  Good luck!

* It contains:
Methanol 67-56-1
n-Hexane 110-54-3
Isohexane 107-83-5
Petroleum Distillate 64742-48-9
Carbon Dioxide 124-38-9


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 15, 2007)

If you're in Germany you SHOULD be able to find this:


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2007)

That's stuff no different than using his air compressor.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

Where'd the toothpaste thread go? It's not in my User CP. Maybe I unsubscribed on accident.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> That's stuff no different than using his air compressor.



No, the product I illustrated has also the option to turn the can upside down, spray on the WARM (unplugged) component till you get a frost, AND if there is a crack a circular bubble will appear from through the frost. This bubble would form because the crack would be a failure indicating a resistance and which would hence overheat the surface of the board it is tested upon...


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 18, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Lol, if anyone thinks this thread is funny check out
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=33041
> 
> Makes using too much thermal paste like this a very minor mistake



Hmmm... yeah man, that might make my day. That cant be for real. And he never had photos to prove it - i didnt read the whole 7 pages, so correct me if i am wrong. Still if it were, then bottoms up, ... but only if i've managed to get pass my own hangover about me own boooozo mistake. it seems as neptune mentioned that this thermal stuff is happening alot these days is that maybe because this whole cooling issue is a new level altogether. yeah man, i know i cant justify my own case here. still my manual said a 'thin layer' - that's still pretty rudimentary - so i took it for granted that maybe if i had this whole tube, then it would mean i am to use it all... 

oh, i did just read somewhere this guy, who was a serious, about using vegimite... now if any comes from down under... anyhow, just dont have the time to locate the link.

meanwhile an update is in order...


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 18, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> No, the product I illustrated has also the option to turn the can upside down, spray on the WARM (unplugged) component till you get a frost, AND if there is a crack a circular bubble will appear from through the frost. This bubble would form because the crack would be a failure indicating a resistance and which would hence overheat the surface of the board it is tested upon...




warm... that means room temp right? or else how would i warm up the mobo's sockets - and i am assuming it's the mobo and not the cpu right? as for the cpu, i've found this article and thought i'll order the lotions from the internet. thought i start with that one first but soaking the cpu pins and swirling it in a small plastic dish and see if the gunk would loosen up. as for mobo, squirking the mothering with some water (dish water or shower) would reach the insides of the sockets/ capacitators?/ capacitors? right? anyway, i think i'll use that as a second option after trying these other cleaners and also checking out the suggested cleaners mentioned qd/ sofio...

got to go man... if something works out, they should a have button to thank everyone in one go... will update you guys accordingly - but dont expect fast results like today or tomorrow. learnt that lesson about not proceeding cautiously... and oh, as for the toothpaste thread, there was something about the mac instruction manual showing showing how to apply the thermal gel/ paste and maybe if was supervised by an art director rather than a technical adviser, because it showed this huge dollop of paste, not unlike how your women would do when decorating a cake with cream. again afraid i dont have the time to locate the links - but that's where i got my OMG from, it summarised my situation too. goto go man, got a day job to go to... money for a new cpu maybe...


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 18, 2007)

oh the article...


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 18, 2007)

World Citizen said:


> Hmmm... yeah man, that might make my day. That cant be for real. And he never had photos to prove it - i didnt read the whole 7 pages, so correct me if i am wrong. Still if it were, then bottoms up, ... but only if i've managed to get pass my own hangover about me own boooozo mistake. it seems as neptune mentioned that this thermal stuff is happening alot these days is that maybe because this whole cooling issue is a new level altogether. yeah man, i know i cant justify my own case here. still my manual said a 'thin layer' - that's still pretty rudimentary - so i took it for granted that maybe if i had this whole tube, then it would mean i am to use it all...
> 
> oh, i did just read somewhere this guy, who was a serious, about using vegimite... now if any comes from down under... anyhow, just dont have the time to locate the link.
> 
> meanwhile an update is in order...




oh thanks btw, could do with that ... if only that was true... i mean at least knew the names of the parts, couldnt be that clueless


----------



## hat (Jun 18, 2007)

you're only supposed to put a grain of rice sized dab on the center of the processor...


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 18, 2007)

I think I might try peanut butter on my next CPU. I like to think of it as running my car on E85 and smelling like french fries. I can game and smell like a peanut butter sammich. Not a bad deal.


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 22, 2007)

The truth awaits... have finally cleaned all the stuff out (techniques & pictures later). About to put the computer together. Cross your fingers people.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 22, 2007)

How did you clean it? Did you use water? You sure it's completely dry if you did?

Good luck!

(PS How did you apply the thermal paste this time?  )


----------



## Kasparz (Jun 22, 2007)

Fcuk, i just pissed over my pants reading this. Oh, cool guys never rtfm it seems.


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 22, 2007)

*How I cleaned it*

so folks

this is how i cleaned it:

mobo:

used Kontakt60, refer to pdf. couldnt find the solvents as suggested by panther and erocker. 

thought the kontakt stuffs came pretty close. did checked out Dano's suggestion about carburator 

cleaner - though panther cautioned otherwise. anyway, the stuff did contain blah blah blah c02 - 

as far as i can make out in german - which sounded like a similar substance mentioned in the 

solvents suggested by erocker. but it also had perfume and didnt mention any other substances. 

anyway, used instead the K60 sets. it disolved the thermal grease nicely - and i dont think it's 

oil based - it did also evaporate quickly. then i used kontakt wl as a rinser. it worked almost 

like a shower rountine - ala neptune - k60 as soap, kwl & alcohol (kontakt ipl - 99% al) as 

water and Kontakt61 as 'moisturiser'. 

basically i kept on switching between k60 and kwl with the occasional kipl. the spray each had a 

straw feature and so it was like hosing your car. i dabbed in the beginning with coffee filter 

paper, as neptune suggested. for tiny areas around the sockets, i covered the q tips and 

tweezers with the paper so to get to those spots where my fingers could reach. the kwl was more 

effective than alcohol in rinsing the dissolved grease away. towards the end, i did rotate with 

a bit of alcohol for liquid volume when there was only residue grease left. i also then used a 

vacuum cleaner simultaneously as i hosed the sockets with the solvents. it was like the dentist 

drilling through your cravity.

i then used compressed air to clear the sockets holes and force out any little bits left under 

the sockets. then again i rinsed it with alcohol and kwl until when there was no residue left. 

it helps also to tilt the board a bit with a thin cd cover towards to power unit, so that the 

liquid would not drain down south.

cpu

based did the same, only i soaked it in the solvents and squished it around, using the static 

bag as base. it didnt need any poking, the grease just dissolved so it was much easier than the 

mobo.

i didnt do the dish washer/ shower option - but could be worth an experiment. though my grease 

was very gooey so i not 0-psure if it would dissolve so readily without powerful water jet or 

extremely hot water. my grease was to sticky and was not powderish so it was definitely more 

stubborn.


i put the parts all together and do note gentlemen, that i have used the paste very 

conservatively - choose zalman this time (read somewhere it was better than ceramique and else 

where that ceramique was better than acid cleaner 5 - now dont bombard me otherwise you fellas 

with your specialty loyalties). anyway, found lots of ways to distract myself before switching 

the devil on...

stay tune, see the pickies first...


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 22, 2007)

So i switched it on... what's the bets?


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 22, 2007)

now first to pay my thanks...


----------



## russianboy (Jun 22, 2007)

you are permenantly banned from the anti-n00b club


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 22, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Did you really use a whole tube of thermal paste?  Why didnt you look on the internet for a guide on how much to use, or better still come on here and ask?
> 
> I cant offer any other cleaning tips (the guys on here have already told you what to do) but I hope you do get it all cleaned off and your parts arent f*cked!
> 
> If they are dead, just give them a good clean and try to blag an RMA



now that the cpu and mobo is cleaned...


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 22, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> For some reason, the words OMFG spring to mind!


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 22, 2007)

technicks said:


> LMFAO. @ this thread.
> Sorry m8 but it's just so funny.



by all means, let that be a lesson huh? Remenber kids, just dont try this one at home.


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 22, 2007)

got ya 



GJSNeptune said:


> Also, get another tube and don't use it all next time.


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 22, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11596
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11922
> 
> 
> ...




he sounds like soul brud, my missing twin.


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 22, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Lol, if anyone thinks this thread is funny check out
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=33041
> 
> Makes using too much thermal paste like this a very minor mistake



thanks for the morale - it grew on me as i recalled the picks throughout the day. it made me day.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 22, 2007)

What a fantastic way to pad your post count.


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 22, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> I think I might try peanut butter on my next CPU. I like to think of it as running my car on E85 and smelling like french fries. I can game and smell like a peanut butter sammich. Not a bad deal.



yummy yummy


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 22, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> What a fantastic way to pad your post count.




gee i had no idea that you get credits fort it... just thought i make the rounds now that the case is closed.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey man try not to sextuple post. It's forum etiquette to edit your post instead of making lots of them back to back.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 23, 2007)

Give the kid a break for now man...hes been through alot. Although next time try to just copy all of the 





> tags into one post instead of several. Does a mod want to help him out here?


----------



## frankenchrist (Jun 23, 2007)

Congrats on your sucess and learning experience!


----------



## World Citizen (Jun 23, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Hey man try not to sextuple post. It's forum etiquette to edit your post instead of making lots of them back to back.



sorry man - didnt know that. oops just thought i finally address those i didnt get around in the past week. didnt know it had the opposite effect.


----------

